# Solved: Extremely slow wireless connection on new laptop.



## vezman2121 (Sep 8, 2007)

Recently I bought a ASUS G Series G53SW-XN1 to replace my old laptop and it uses a Atheros AR9002WB-1NG wireless network adapter to connect to my network. On my older laptop I can get the full download speeds on my network of 500-600 kbs, but on my asus I can only acheive between 70-120 kbs. There should be little to no interference between me and my router and it sits only about 15 ft behind me.

My router is an old linksys wireless router which only transmits a B signal. I know wireless B is considered slow but it works perfectly fine for what I use it for and it works on my other laptop.

Please do not hesitate to tell me advanced methods to solve my problem because I am very computer and tech savvy, just networking is something I don't know too much about. Or just tell me straight if I need to get a new router. If you do suggest a new router then please link me to some.

Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver from Asus's web site.

I don't know what the problem is, but it may be that at least some newer adapters struggle with 802.11b.


----------



## vezman2121 (Sep 8, 2007)

TerryNet said:


> Make sure you have the latest wireless driver from Asus's web site.
> I don't know what the problem is, but it may be that at least some newer adapters struggle with 802.11b.


Well I know that my drivers are up to date, they were first thing I checked. I was also thinking that it probably was having an issue running off a B signal so maybe I might just need to upgrade to a new router. If you or anyone else could recommend a router that I should get I would greatly appreciate it. And thanks for your reply.


----------



## vezman2121 (Sep 8, 2007)

I hate double posting but I found out what the problem was so I hope this helps anyone else with a similar problem. I knew that the Atheros AR9002WB-1NG wireless network adapter had Bluetooth built in to it but apparently that takes priority over the WLAN signal, which was slowing down my speeds incredibly. So all I did was disable the Bluetooth receiver and I started getting my max speeds again.

Thank you TerryNet for your help and I hope that anyone else with a similar problem will find this useful.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for telling us.  That is very useful, and troubling at the same time, information! Sounds like poor design.


----------

